# Foros Novedades Seminarios, Conferencias y Eventos  Solicito servicio de maquila en polvo y goma de tara

## ipex

SOLICITO SERVICIOS DE MAQUILA PARA POLVO Y GOMA DE TARA
Alonso Villanueva Mendoza
cel 983582440Temas similares: servicio de maquila de granos de quinua en sus diversas variedades Ofrecemos servicio de maquila y frío para uva de mesa, palta, cítricos y granada en Ica Servicio de maquila para Quinua y diseño de empaque TERRENO ERIAZO SOLICITO DE 8,000 A 10,000HA Compro tara en polvo

----------

